# Angels Radio Broadcasts To Move To 710AM ESPN In 2003



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Club Returns To Broadcast Home of 36 Years 
ANAHEIM, CA - The Anaheim Angels announced Monday that play-by-play 
broadcasts for the Anaheim Angels will be carried on ESPN Radio 710AM, 
beginning with spring training games in March 2003. 
At the same time, ESPN Radio (currently 1110 AM) and Radio Disney (currently 
710 AM) have agreed to switch signals in the Los Angeles market (effective 
Jan. 1, 2003). This change means the Angels will be returning to 710AM, the 
same radio station that was the club's broadcast home for 36 years. 
These announcements were made by Kevin Uhlich, Sr. Vice-President, Business 
Operations for the Anaheim Angels in conjunction with John Davison, President 
and General Manager of ABC Radio's four stations in Los Angeles: KABC-AM, 
KLOS-FM, ESPN Radio and Radio Disney, and Jean Paul Colaco, President and 
General Manager of the Radio Disney Network. 
Both ESPN and Radio Disney are 50KW stations with similar coverage patterns. 
"We're extremely excited to join in this partnership, one we believe reflects 
our commitment to our loyal fans," said Uhlich. "For years 710 on the AM dial 
was synonymous with Angels baseball. This opportunity allows us to re-connect 
with an important part of our past and make it easier for our fans to follow 
what we think will be an exciting team in the future. 
"At the same time, I would like to thank the staff at KLAC 570AM for their 
hard-work and effort in promoting Angels baseball. We have enjoyed a 
tremendous relationship in recent years. After several discussions, we both 
concur that numerous broadcast conflicts at the start of the season have made 
things difficult for both organizations. We wish all of our friends at KLAC 
the very best," added Uhlich. 
In a joint statement, Davison and Colaco said: "These changes are clearly a 
win-win for ABC Radio listeners in Los Angeles. ESPN Radio will be bringing 
Anaheim Angels games to their loyal audience from their traditional place on 
the dial, and Radio Disney will continue to provide quality programming to 
kids and moms."


----------

